# Growth ?



## mjohnsonsf (Jan 23, 2013)

I have attached two pics. 

I noticed this on my 1 y/o Vizsla. 

Anyone know what this might be?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Could be a histiocytoma, basically a benign tumor. Best head to your vet for a diagnosis.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I would have the vet analyze a sample.


----------

